

Cloudkick + Zencoder deal for $17 on AppSumo - Heff
http://appsumo.com/yc-week-combo-deal/

======
cloudkick
For those not ready for a larger server plan, we do offer a free-forever
Developer plan ... <https://www.cloudkick.com/developers>

------
brlewis
Does the Zencoder credit expire?

~~~
jon_dahl
Nope. Use it as long as your Zencoder account is active.

